# Gps



## VanDamme

Do you use one?

I have for years and wouldn't ever think about using paper maps again.

It is so nice punching in a new customers address and not have to worry about reading directions as you drive.

Having said that, I'm sad to say my beloved Garmin 2610 LINK is getting a little long in the tooth.

It takes 7 or 8 attempts to calibrate the screen, and then only keeps that calibration for a week or so.

After researching for a few hours, I found this GPS which I'm going to try 



 I'm anticipating that I will really like the 5" screen.

Will post on how I like it after it arrives.

If I end up sending it back for whatever reason(s), I think I will send my 2610 in for repairs. Yup.....I like it that much!


----------



## RCP

In my state, they (Mormon Settlers) laid all the streets out in a grid. All the streets are numbered 100, 200, 300 North, South, West or East. So all addresses are like 210 East 300 South. 
Easy to find if you are driving around and know how it works, but for some reason it is all messed up on GPS and Google Maps.
Drives the guys crazy when I map it, and it is an empty lot!


----------



## aaron61

i have 12 of them.Once I know your going to be here awhile you get 1.


----------



## johnpaint

Yeah life changes as we go alone, would not want to go back to no cell phones and maps and all that.I remember getting a page and having to fine a phone booth, not fun at all.


----------



## VanDamme

aaron61 said:


> i have 12 of them.Once I know your going to be here awhile you get 1.


Aaron, Are you using the Garmin Nuvi's?

I do like their 255W model.


----------



## VanDamme

johnpaint said:


> Yeah life changes as we go alone, would not want to go back to no cell phones and maps and all that.I remember getting a page and having to fine a phone booth, not fun at all.


Pagers......now that is a blast from the past!


----------



## aaron61

VanDamme said:


> Aaron, Are you using the Garmin Nuvi's?
> 
> I do like their 255W model.


Yes,Costco has em at a great price!


----------



## VanDamme

aaron61 said:


> i have 12 of them.Once I know your going to be here awhile you get 1.


I've been here since February. Do I get one? :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy

I have the Garmin Nuvi 255WT.


----------



## johnpaint

The only thing I don't like about mine is, you have to start driving before it talks to you. kind of lame, but it is a cheap one.


----------



## VanDamme

ProWallGuy said:


> I have the Garmin Nuvi 255WT.


How do you like the traffic update feature?


----------



## y.painting

Had a Garmin for years. All of the local SWs are in the favorites as well as a few other stores. From any jobsite or estimate/etc, just hit my favorites and pick the closest one. When I have a lot of estimates in a row, I'll punch in all of the addresses at the beginning of the day and just drive from place to place without having to worry.

The GPS doesn't always find the most direct or even the most intuitive route, but I still stick to what's on there just because it's convenient to follow the GPS directions without having to pay too much attention to the road.

BTW - I have the "talking" feature always turned off. It is extremely annoying, imo.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RCP said:


> In my state, they (Mormon Settlers) laid all the streets out in a grid. All the streets are numbered 100, 200, 300 North, South, West or East. So all addresses are like 210 East 300 South.
> Easy to find if you are driving around and know how it works, but for some reason it is all messed up on GPS and Google Maps.
> Drives the guys crazy when I map it, and it is an empty lot!


Chicago is the same way. _But, _there is the odd neighborhood that the streets are running at an angle, circles etc and it comes in real handy. And of course its very usefull when I'm in a suburb that I'm not familiar with. 

The funny thing about a GPS is its way to easy to rely on. I've been in an out of the way neighborhood for a week or so, and if you took away my GPS, I wouldn't know how to get to my job! :whistling2:


----------



## bikerboy

I still print maps and stick them in the jobs folder. Might one day make the leap to a GPS, given that I've lived in the same area my whole life, I pretty much know where I am going.


----------



## johnpaint

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Chicago is the same way. _But, _there is the odd neighborhood that the streets are running at an angle, circles etc and it comes in real handy. And of course its very usefull when I'm in a suburb that I'm not familiar with.
> 
> The funny thing about a GPS is its way to easy to rely on. I've been in an out of the way neighborhood for a week or so, and if you took away my GPS, I wouldn't know how to get to my job! :whistling2:


Yeah my son laughs at me at doing that.


----------



## mistcoat

I have a TomTom One 3rd Edition I have Ozzy Osbourne's voice to guide me. Very funny!!!
''F-f-f-f**kin left turn ahead'' - in his Brummy accent :laughing:


----------



## johnpaint

mistcoat said:


> I have a TomTom One 3rd Edition I have Ozzy Osbourne's voice to guide me. Very funny!!!
> ''F-f-f-f**kin left turn ahead'' - in his Brummy accent :laughing:


How did you get that voice on there? lol


----------



## Workaholic

bikerboy said:


> I still print maps and stick them in the jobs folder. Might one day make the leap to a GPS, given that I've lived in the same area my whole life, I pretty much know where I am going.


This is my SOP as well.


----------



## mistcoat

johnpaint said:


> How did you get that voice on there? lol


The site forum is down ATM, check in here sometime soon >>> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=165866
I'll have a look tomorrow again for you and see if I can also find the destructions for you to add it to your TomTom. I think you may be able to add it to any device actually :thumbup:


----------



## Ranger72

I have a Navigon 2100 Max. I blows my Father's Garmin out of the water. Spoken street names are the best. Here is a screen shot I got from google:


----------



## StefanC

The $68 Tom Tom from Walmart.com works great for me!


----------



## NCPaint1

VD, once you get your Droid you wont need another GPS so save your money. Its free, not an additional pay service. It also has the ability for you to speak your destination, so no more typing.


----------



## NCPaint1

Yo can also get a holder too....if you just absolutely feel the need to stick your Droid to your dash or windshield.


----------



## VanDamme

NCPaint1 said:


> VD, once you get your Droid you wont need another GPS so save your money. Its free, not an additional pay service. It also has the ability for you to speak your destination, so no more typing.


I've had a Droid for over a year. With the 2.1 update about 6 months ago, I also got navigation.

I just prefer a dash mount GPS


----------



## NCPaint1

VanDamme said:


> I've had a Droid for over a year. With the 2.1 update about 6 months ago, I also got navigation.
> 
> I just prefer a dash mount GPS


So get the little clip and stick it on your dash. Its basically the same effect. Combine that with a Bluetooth setup ans you're good to go. With the Droid X it'll probably be about the same as any dash mount unit. 

Me personally, im all about having to tote around less crap. Got rid of the iPod, cancelled sirrius, threw out the planner and got rid of the wallet. Use the Droid, and carry a money clip, with drivers license/misc. cards......good to go.


----------



## VanDamme

Which Droid do you have?

All set up with BT. By law, can't hold the phone up to your ear while driving in Oregon or Washington.


----------



## VanDamme

Ranger72 said:


> I have a Navigon 2100 Max. I blows my Father's Garmin out of the water. Spoken street names are the best. Here is a screen shot I got from google:


I've read good things about Navigon


----------



## WisePainter

Just did a job down the street from Garmin's main hive. Otherwise it's Google Maps w/street view, and voice command on my htc leo.

I love google maps!! 


 <-----ugly smiley!


----------



## VanDamme

Workaholic said:


> This is my SOP as well.


No FaceBook and now no GPS?

I worry about you, buddy! :blink:


----------



## NCPaint1

VanDamme said:


> Which Droid do you have?
> 
> All set up with BT. By law, can't hold the phone up to your ear while driving in Oregon or Washington.


You can still talk while driving. Just recently passed a law here making texting while driving illegal....go figure. My phone connects through my radio via Bluetooth, so hands free calling anyways.

Ya know, if you had onstar a live person would give You directions.


----------



## Workaholic

VanDamme said:


> No FaceBook and now no GPS?
> 
> I worry about you, buddy! :blink:


As you should. 

I live in a smaller area and know my way around pretty well. I love toys so if I felt I needed one I would get one. 
I am not buying into facebook yet. I see it as a hyped up latest version of myspace. Once you guys start telling me in thread after thread about all the work coming from facebook I will be on it. I know, I know it is not about the leads but more the presence.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> As you should.
> 
> I live in a smaller area and know my way around pretty well. I love toys so if I felt I needed one I would get one.
> I am not buying into facebook yet. I see it as a hyped up latest version of myspace. Once you guys start telling me in thread after thread about all the work coming from facebook I will be on it. I know, I know it is not about the leads but more the presence.


I hear ya Sean. I don't think this internet thing will last....... :jester:


----------



## TJ Paint

no gps here. Kinda like Sean, smaller urban area. If I wonder about a site thats in a new development I'll check mapquest before the estimate. I got enough gadgets in my life already, so I don't want to get another thing I don't really need.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hear ya Sean. I don't think this internet thing will last....... :jester:


:laughing:
I know reminds me of the housing boom. :jester:


----------



## VanDamme

Workaholic said:


> As you should.
> 
> I live in a smaller area and know my way around pretty well. I love toys so if I felt I needed one I would get one.
> I am not buying into facebook yet. I see it as a hyped up latest version of myspace. Once you guys start telling me in thread after thread about all the work coming from facebook I will be on it. I know, I know it is not about the leads but more the presence.


I'm just giving you a hard time. I don't have FaceBook either.


----------



## VanDamme

NCPaint1 said:


> You can still talk while driving. Just recently passed a law here making texting while driving illegal....go figure. My phone connects through my radio via Bluetooth, so hands free calling anyways.
> 
> Ya know, if you had onstar a live person would give You directions.


I wear this bugger while driving









I drive a Dodge truck. No Onstar for me. A buddy who has a new GMC truck loves his Onstar.


----------



## mistcoat

Johnpaint, I have found the link >>> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com...5&highlight=ozzy+osbourne+sat+nav#post5338555

Hope it works for you all, should you wish to use any of them.
Ozzy Osbourne is the best one IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme

Well.......The Nextar 5" GPS has good intentions and I really like the unit and how the touch screen works, but execution is really lacking, along with the voice directions.

I believe I have a faulty unit as it took multiple attempts to get to the navigation menu. It also took 8 minutes or so to acquire the GPS signals.

But.....once I got past that, I had a chance to try it out.

It's going back. I have a TomTom XXL540S (5") and a Magellan 1475T (4.7") ordered that should arrive Saturday. I'll see which one I prefer and sell the other one at a good buy.


----------



## VanDamme

Update:

The TomTom XXL540S is out of the running for a couple of (minor) reasons. It doesn't shut off or turn on when plugged in to a switched outlet in the truck. That means you are required to turn it off and turn it on with every stop. It also doesn't announce what side your destination is on such as "Arriving at destination on right"

The screen is excellent. The voices are super clear. I really like that it displays ETA, speed and other info on the main screen.


The Magellan 1475T is on the short list. Not only does it announce what side the destination is on, it announces the complete address such as "Arrive at destination on left 11675 NW Main st." This saves me from looking at the address of the destination I had printed out before I left.

The unit turns off and back on when plugged in to a switched outlet in the truck (this is good). I use the GPS as my truck speedometer, so I always need the GPS on when in the truck.

The voice (only one) is super clear.

A couple of negatives is the touch screen needs a solid push to work. Light tapping on the screen will not work.

The map lags slightly. When you are approaching a turn, the GPS will show your position 50-75' feel before the turn. The "ding" that plays when you are to make the turn, however, is right on the money.

There is only one information tab on the main screen. In this tab, you can display speed, ETA, distance to destination, elevation, etc. I really would like to see ETA AND speed. You need to scroll through this tab to see the different information.

After researching further, I see that the Garmin 1400 series can display the information I want on the right side of the screen










I ordered a model 1450 that will be here Tuesday. I'm replacing a Garmin, so I know they work good. I wish the Garmin announced the destination address, but I know it doesn't.


----------



## VanDamme

After messing around with the Garmin 1450 in simulated mode (running routes indoors), I got a pleasant surprise.

It not only says what side your destination is on, but it also announces the house number (like the Magellan 1470T) A feature I really like! Not only that, but when navigating to a POI, it will announce that POI when you are arriving. For instance, if I choose 7-Eleven as my destination, the Garmin will announce "Arriving at 7-eleven on right"

The 4 information tabs on the right are totally configurable with whatever information you want in each tab form a predefined list. Or, if you wish, the tabs don't even need to be displayed at all.

The display quality is excellent. The voice(s) are super clear when pronouncing street names and numbers.

The boss man (my 4-year-old) and I have some running around to do today, so I will see how it work on the road, although, I think it's just what I want.










Oh.......some of you may be saying "Man! he sure is anal about his GPS since he's on his 4th one in a week"

The answer is a resounding YES! Haha!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Waiting to pick up my boy from school. So I thought I'd tell y'all about my recent purchase. 

Just picked up 3 TomTom Live's a week ago. One for me, my wife and one of my daughters. I've been using my phone and forgot how great they are. I just heard a beep from my tomtom. It was warning me of a upcoming red light photo. Being in Calif. there popping up at every major intersection. Thought that was sweet and of course its for my safety :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV

*Final Choice???*

So Van Damme, what was the final choice for the GPS unit? I have been toying with the idea of getting some for the work vehicles even though we have navigation on the phones. Just seems a little safer since a quick glance at the screen will provide more information without having to take your eyes from the road as much as a smart phone requires.


----------



## VanDamme

DeanV said:


> So Van Damme, what was the final choice for the GPS unit? I have been toying with the idea of getting some for the work vehicles even though we have navigation on the phones. Just seems a little safer since a quick glance at the screen will provide more information without having to take your eyes from the road as much as a smart phone requires.


Dean, I also have great navigation on my phone, but prefer a dedicated GPS not only for the safety of it, but I also use it as my speedometer since the truck has over sized tires on it and I'm too lazy to get the electronics recalibrated.

I ended up with the Garmin 1450 and really couldn't like it more. Love the 5" screen.


----------



## mistcoat

ewingpainting.net said:


> ... I just heard a beep from my tomtom. It was warning me of a upcoming red light photo. Being in Calif. there popping up at every major intersection. Thought that was sweet and of course its for my safety :whistling2:


You'd love it in London, Gabe. Nigh on every ruddy traffic light has a camera on it. TomTom doesn't stop beeping 
I really only bought mine for the camera's for lights and the Gatso's. If I had continued to work in London like I used to, I would consider something from these folks>>> SNOOPERUK, they have some good kit


----------



## ProWallGuy

VanDamme said:


> How do you like the traffic update feature?


Sorry, I completely missed this, and its probably too late but I'll still answer anyways.

The traffic update is lame. Rarely ever right. I sat in traffic behind a wreck last week for 2 hours, and it kept telling me I had a 2 minute delay. 
If you know your area, you already know where traffic backs up during rush hour, so its pretty much useless. I don't even pay attention to it anymore.


----------



## VanDamme

ProWallGuy said:


> Sorry, I completely missed this, and its probably too late but I'll still answer anyways.
> 
> The traffic update is lame. Rarely ever right. I sat in traffic behind a wreck last week for 2 hours, and it kept telling me I had a 2 minute delay.
> If you know your area, you already know where traffic backs up during rush hour, so its pretty much useless. I don't even pay attention to it anymore.


That's the conclusion I came to also. Extra clutter without any real benefit.


----------

